# Guppies Swimming at top???



## animallover143 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello all Lately My guppies have been swimming around top constantly like they are going to the surface to breath? I am not sure what's going on? All of my other fish are swimming normal....could they be sick? I am really puzzled! 

:|


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

They are probably just waiting for food, that doesn't mean that you should feed them all the time.


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

dont worry guppies spend most of their time at the top of the tank


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

have you tested your water lately?............If so, please post your results..........could be from lack of oxygen in the water........Do you use salt in your aquarium water for any reason?.........Could be more than just guppies being guppies.....


----------



## animallover143 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the Replies I haven't tested the water in about 2 weeks but going to do so I just peeked in the tank and noticed something odd the Guppies that used to be small and short are long and thin? I never had guppys before but I went to the pets store to get feeder fish for my frogs and their tank was cracked but mentioned they had a lot of guppy babies they would sell 10 for $2.50 and by time I got them home they were to cute to feed to my frog! They have since breed and have had alot of babies!!!

Tried to post a picture but not working to good for me!


----------



## animallover143 (Aug 22, 2008)

PH is perfect.... Nitrate was scary High....however the nitrite was in the safe zone! water was very hard too! I am just puzzled as to why its just my Guppy's that were affected!


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

I think that the guppies tails are more easily effected by problems with the water, however severe (or not) they might be.


----------

